# Web Genius



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2009)

http://en.akinator.com/

Will guess every character you're thinking of. Try it out, it's great fun!


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 22, 2009)

I know too many obscure characters. Possibly, that site might impress someone who doesn't care for trivia?  It guessed wrong on my first try, where I employed Brakiss, a not especially well-known Star Wars villain.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, obscure characters are its weakness, but it would be unreasonable to expect it to have the smallest characters from any book or movie you can think of. Even wikipedia doesn't have that. Anyhow, its database is growing with each wrong guess - if you choose to reveal your mystery person, that is.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 22, 2009)

I added the name to the database. I tried Feanor, and it took two tries to get it right. Ugh. Mayhaps I shall add all kinds of superly obscure characters, then. 

Also, you used to be the uncapitalized ithrynluin person. When you decided to grow some proper capitalization, I stuck with referring to you via the version that you first decided on (did you ever go by anything before that? Argh, I hope not). I wouldn't be surprised if people thought that I was being rude, either for not capitalizing something that you should have properly capitalized in the first place or merely for reminding you of some crazy old decision that you made for a name, but at least there was no confusion. Now, there will be plenty of confusion. But oh well.


----------

